# kid still inside mama goat?



## nora oliva

What would happen if a goat was still inside the mama and could not get out from being stuck or etc. what reason could there be. Is it unusual for a big boer doe to have only one kid ( her first kidding) ???? Is it possible for a kid to get stuck even after she has kidded the first one with no problems?? Mine kidded yesterday and he still looks pregnant( looks like she still has 1 inside) or it could be cause she eats alot.! can anyone answer this and be specific please..what are the side effects what can it do and how?? do not wanna look it up so many different sites are different and doesn't really really give you details about kidding and babies getting stuck and what it can do ..how i can help.


----------



## .:Linz:.

Did she pass the placenta/afterbirth? She'd be acting sick, off feed, probably have a temp., so check that. Do you know about bouncing? Stand behind her, facing her head. Clasp your hands together under her belly, in front of her udder. Lift gently but firmly, see if you feel anything "nobby" in there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Linz, you could try bouncing her...


----------



## KW Farms

Singles are pretty normal for first fresheners. It's pretty unlikely if she's acting totally normal and passed the afterbirth that there's another kid in there. If you bump up, under her belly, in front of the udder...can you feel anything? If she starts acting sick or off then there might be a problem, but sounds like she's finished to me.


----------



## nora oliva

i tried that yesterday..her belly is really tight(dont know if thats normal) also stuck my hand inside her(she would NOT let me get but just my hand inside..i didnt feel anything...but like the lady at Cedars farm said..i would have to stick my hand way up her. could not do it cause i had NO HELP. But i did try the bouncing and i felt nothing nobby or anything. Yes she did pass her placenta like an hour and half after she delivered(( just concerned and dont want her to die or suffer cause of my not knowing what i am doing! i think she is done also..!! SHe is a GREAT MOM...very attentive to her baby,. . Doesnt leave his side...mom is eating geat and drinking water fine. She seems to be doing great. I did see some red dodo (i believe on the kids bottom (rectum) dont know if thats normal? it was also some on moms leg???? Normal? or am i just freaking out and acting crazy???


----------



## nora oliva

does anyone know how long it will take her(if she does have a kid inide) to start acting sick or anything??


----------



## nora oliva

maybe i can get pics of him soon..the kid is very tall kid...is that normal? mom was bred with full boer buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like she's done.... She will have some bloody discharge so that could be what is on her leg... could also be on the kid.... Our girls got some on the kids but they cleaned it off.... Glad to hear she is such a great mom!


----------



## KW Farms

Everything you're saying sounds 100% normal. Don't worry. She would be quite ill by now if there was a retained kid. Just keep an eye on her though.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree... she sounds good...discharge will happen for 2 weeks or so...

If she acts sick or starts a foul odor discharge from her vulva... and if it gets bad enough... you will smell it really strong ...just standing next to her....it smells nasty..that is when ..you get a temp first....then ...if she has a fever ...start antibiotics ... You need to watch her for about 2 weeks.... if she is OK by then ....she is good to go.... :thumbup: 

Congrats on the new baby.... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Nora, I had the EXACT same situation and concerns with my big boer doe that kidding Sunday night with this little doe kid and passed the placenta two hours later. I was expecting triplets! I had my friend come over and she said she just looks fat .... I wouldn't worry about it - just enjoy the fact that she's a good mother. And for me, I am going to try and get some weight off of of mine. Extra weight can cause a lot of problems, so I am just VERY glad they are both fine.


----------



## nancy d

As long as she's acting normal, eating & drinking no foul odor & no temp, since she passed the afterbirth she is probably fine.
One of my big Boer gals who always has trips gave us a single this year. Kinda threw me for a loop there.


----------



## toth boer goats

You got it right...... :thumbup: 

I had a Doe that always gave twins...one year ...she gave me a mummified very small kid...died early on...and a normal size kid... she still looked big enough for normal sized trips...went in and checked right away and she didn't have anymore..... her tummy eventually went down...so yes... as long as she is acting normal... she will be OK......It is usually watching her for 2 weeks...but some can get sick ...if they are holding something sooner.... Goats can fool ya with how many they will have... :hug:


----------



## Tenacross

If there is a dead kid in there, she would be deathly sick within 48 hrs. 
How long has it been?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Our girl Gypsy had one lost inside of her that we didn't know about, and you could DEFINITELY tell there was something wrong. She wouldn't eat or drink, and was trembling. If your doe is acting normal, I think you're in the clear (=


----------



## nora oliva

everything is wonderful;;; I have a big BOY! thanks everyone for the help!!


----------

